# How To Hook Up Powered Subwoofer???



## kvnband

OK, just bought this subwoofer at a yard sale, figured it couldn't hurt the sound on my PC.  Now I'm confused as to how to hook it up :-(

On one end of it, it has a cord that plugs into the wall.  I got that much.  Then on the other end, it has DC Out, which I assume plugs into my speakers to power them (tested and works) but then it also has an input for audio.  I hooked the audio input up to the PC (had to unplug my speakers) and it does work.  But I mean, I gotta have my normal speakers for it to sound good.  My speakers are like this

Speaker 1:  Power Hookup, PC hookup, Output to speaker 2
Speaker 2:  input from speaker 1

So I unplugged speaker 2 from speaker 1 and plugged in the subwoofer to that speaker, but it doesn't work.  The subwoofer input is like a headphone style, but the output from speaker 1 is for like a stereo plug.   So I'm guessing that I will somehow have to hook up both my set of speakers AND my subwoofer to my speaker jack on the PC.  Am I right on this, or am I totally missing something?

Definitely need some help on this one.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Lorand

You could use a headphone splitter plugged in the soundcard's audio out and connect both the speakers and the woofer to it.
It looks like this:






And you can buy one here.


----------



## kvnband

Excellent..bought one today, and the sound is amazing, even with a cheapo subwoofer 

Makes me happy.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## kvnband

OK, now I'm just throwing random computer parts together and getting better sound each time   I found out that I can actually plug my subwoofer into microphone port, front speakers into the speaker port, and rear speakers into some other port.  So I bought a new set of speakers (like $7.00 at local mom and pop shop).  So now I've got 2 sets of speakers and a subwoofer.  Front speakers are sitting on a shelf in front and above of my screen.  Subwoofer is under the desk, but I don't know where to put the "rear" speakers so that I get the optimum sound experience.  Also, I'm looking for any suggestions of where to move any of my speakers.  I am in a very small bedroom right now..roughly the size of an average college dorm room.  Should I move the front speakers down?  Move the subwoofer up?  Just looking for tips to get good sound.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## pak52b

*.....*

keep the sub low.. you wanna feel it too ;-) and put the speakers about ear level if possible... equidistantly spaced... sounds best as far as im concerned...


----------

